# MARCOM Dress Message 131418Z Sep 06



## navymich (13 Sep 2006)

> SUBJ: MARCOM DRESS MESSAGE
> 
> REFS:  A.  MARCORD 17-3
> B.  MARGEN 029/06 CMS 036/06 130841Z JUN 06
> ...


----------

